# Hi, everybody!



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi, I'm Katrina. I am thirteen years old and I have a black cat named Midnight. Midnight is a boy cat and is probably the sweetest cat you will ever meet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's one of my sister's names! Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures!

:smiles

(actually, there could be pictures, I just can't see them on my computer at work)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Katrina! I love black cats, and have had many. They're so beautiful and satiny. Welcome!

(Midnight is a great name for a cat, but I wonder why Marie's mom named her daughter Midnight....hmmmmmm :wink:  )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Hi, Katrina! I love black cats, and have had many. They're so beautiful and satiny. Welcome!
> 
> (Midnight is a great name for a cat, but I wonder why Marie's mom named her daughter Midnight....hmmmmmm :wink:  )


Oh, you're killing me, Jeanie! : :cool


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

OK, if that's just ONE of your sister's names, what are her other names?  

(See how polite I'm being to her, Katrina...and she's acting so silly! :lol: )

Yes, Katrina, we tease each other, but it's fun. Enjoy the forums. There are nice people and lots of information. We also love pictures.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome, Katrina.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hi Katrina....welcome. I have 2 black cats....Maggie and Kobi


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, hope to see some pictures soon


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Katrina


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> OK, if that's just ONE of your sister's names, what are her other names?
> 
> (See how polite I'm being to her, Katrina...and she's acting so silly! :lol: )
> 
> Yes, Katrina, we tease each other, but it's fun. Enjoy the forums. There are nice people and lots of information. We also love pictures.


I think she meant that her sister's name is Katrina, but I bet you already knew that. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: Yes, I did! She knows I was teasing her!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> :lol: Yes, I did! She knows I was teasing her!



We have a lot of fun here, Katrina. :lol: 

I like your new signature! rcat


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Katrina and welcome


----------

